# Athletic red nose staffy pups for sale........



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Atletic red and lilac nose staffy pups for sale,very rare...
saw this ad in paper never heard of these before what are they????????


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Well what ever they are they do not meet the Staff Standard


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

there should be no such thing as a red nose/lilac nose staffy, its not in the breed standard. although it really doesnt matter if you are not showing them. they have put that the pups are "rare" coz they are most likley to be partly pitt bull.

i hate people like that who say that they are rare and they charge loads of money for these pups.- same to people who charge higher prices for blue staffs- a breeder should not charge more for different colours!

the reality is that they will probs get taken away from the owner if they are looked upon as "type"

i love staffies and other bully breeds i just feel bad or the poor sods who fall victim of theese backyard breeders.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh they could fall into the "Pit Bull Type".. thats probably the look the breeders are going for


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We get the same thing in Siberian Huskies, with puppy farmers advertising "rare" white blue-eyed sibes which are not rare at all. In fact, amongst those dogs bred by puppy farmers and backyard breeders, they are pretty common.

Mick


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> yeh they could fall into the "Pit Bull Type".. thats probably the look the breeders are going for


I have no idea as I have no knowledge of bull breeds, but whenever I've seen these ads I've assumed they are 'code' of pit bull type, without actually naming them as pit bulls because then they'd be illegal.


----------

